

Ask HN: gui front-end for ssh-keygen app? - eykanal

Are there any applications which provide a GUI interface automating the process of setting up SSH key access to a remote server? I wrote up a blog post about this [1], but then I realized that something like this probably already exists, and I just don't know about it. Anyone familiar with something like this?<p>[1] http://shadyacres.tumblr.com/post/14513004460/application-request-simplified-ssh-key-generator
======
there
it's not a gui but i think you're looking for ssh-copy-id

